# Brazilian Cities & Towns



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

The first "Brazilian" thread I really liked. Something beyond Rio, São Paulo and beaches. Congratulations. Here some of my own contributions.

*Cidade de Goiás*

Cidade de Goiás, Goiás, Brazil by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*Cidade de Goiás *

Cidade de Goiás, Goiás, Brazil by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*Goianésia, Goiás*

Goianésia, Goiás, Brazil - Avenida Goiás. by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*Itapuranga, Goiás*

Itapuranga, Goiás, Brazil by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*Brasília, DF*

Brasília, DF, Brazil by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*Brasília, DF*

Brasilia, DF, Brazil by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*Pirenópolis, Goiás*

Pirenópolis, Goiás, Brazil by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*Pirenópolis, Goiás*

Pirenópolis, Goiás, Brazil by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*Uruana, Goiás*

Uruana, Goiás, Brazil by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*Uruana, Goiás*

Uruana, Goiás, Brasil, Igreja de São Sebastião by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*Uruana, Goiás*

Uruana, Goiás, Brasil by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*Corumbá de Goiás*

Corumbá de Goiás, Goiás, Brasil by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*Goiânia, Goiás*

Goiânia, Goiás, Brasil by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

RobertoBancrofth said:


> Congratulations on the thread, the images are wonderful, great initiative and beautiful work.


Thanks, Roberto :cheers:

Keep following the thread!!



SpiderBHZ said:


> The first "Brazilian" thread I really liked. Something beyond Rio, São Paulo and beaches. Congratulations. Here some of my own contributions.


Thanks, Spider! Great contributions, keep them coming! :cheers: 
I'd just like to ask you to add the city and state next time, please!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Santo Antônio de Lisboa | Santa Catarina*


Casario de Santo Antonio de Lisboa, Florianópolis/SC Brasil by Sandra Koche, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Vale Veneto | Rio Grande do Sul*


Vale Vêneto by Alessandra, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Piranhas | Alagoas*


Brazil - Piranhas by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Barueri | São Paulo*


Sao Paulo - STREET PHOTOS-1 by Mike Mulliniks, on Flickr


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

:applause: :drool: 



FAAN said:


> Paraty - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Great thread. There are many unknown cities and landscapes in Brazil.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Salvador | Bahia*


Igreja da Ordem Primeira de São Francisco by Luiz Antonio Dourado Gonçalves, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Japaratinga | Alagoas*


japaratinga05 by Acauã Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Paulo | São Paulo*


029-Theatro Municipal - O Lírico em Cena - 80 Anos de Coro Lírico-211219.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Niterói | Rio de Janeiro*


Itacoatiara - Niterói - Praia - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pirenópolis | Goiás*


Brazil - Pirenópolis by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cruzeiro do Sul | Rio Grande do Sul*


Cruzeiro do Sul by Paula Cristina, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Maceió | Alagoas*


Parabéns Maceió by Pei Fang Fon, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Alter do Chão | Pará*


ALTER-PAN2 by Acauã Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ouro Preto | Minas Gerais*


Rua Cláudio Manoel by Vi, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Curitiba | Paraná*


Centro Histórico by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Palácio Itamaraty by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Luís | Maranhão*


DouglasJunior_Casa_das_Tulhas_São Luís_MA by MTur Destinos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Porto Alegre | Rio Grande do Sul*


Orla do Guaíba by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Francisco do Sul | Santa Catarina*


Renato Soares_Centro Historico_São Francisco do Sul_SC by MTur Destinos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Tamandaré | Pernambuco*


Capela de São Benedito by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Diamantina | Minas Gerais*


Diamantina by Jaime Costa, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Paulo | São Paulo*


metalocus_b720_itaim-tower_nelson-kon_20 by José Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Niterói | Rio de Janeiro*


Delegacia de Polícia, Praça da República, Niterói. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Petrópolis | Rio de Janeiro*


Catedral de São Pedro de Alcântara by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Bombinhas | Santa Catarina*


HEP_6431 by Heitor Pergher, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Salvador | Bahia*


28 - Salvador - November &#x27;15 by Thai Chu, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Fortaleza Santa Cruz e o Pão de açucar by Manoel Moraes Jr., on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*João Pessoa | Paraíba*


CacioMurilo_IgrejaSãoFrancisco_JoãoPessoa_PB by MTur Destinos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Belém | Pará*


BrunaBrandao_Forte do presepio_Belem_PA by MTur Destinos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Penedo | Alagoas*


Marco Ankosqui_Igreja_Nossa_Senhora_Corrente_Penedo_AL by MTur Destinos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Santos | São Paulo*









Marcelo Sonohara


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Paulo*









Marcelo Sonohara


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Morro de São Paulo | Bahia*


MARCIO FILHO_FAROL DO MORRO_MORRO DE SÃO PAULO_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Goiás | Goiás*


PabloRegino_CentroHistorico_Goias_GO by MTur Destinos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Congonhas | Minas Gerais*


PedroVilela_Basílica Bom Jesus de Matosinhos_Congonhas_MG by MTur Destinos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olinda | Pernambuco*


BRUNO LIMA_ CENTRO HISTÓRICO_OLINDA_PE (31) by MTur Destinos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Paraty | Rio de Janeiro*


RogerioCassimiro_IgrejaSantaRitadeCassia_Paraty_RJ by MTur Destinos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pomerode | Santa Catarina*


Renato Soares_Casa do Imigrante Carl Weege_Pomerode_SC by MTur Destinos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Alcântara | Maranhão*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Paraty | Rio de Janeiro*


Colonial village with colorful houses and traditional construction in Paraty by Luz Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Luís | Maranhão*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Santos | São Paulo*









Marcelo Sonohara


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Morro de São Paulo | Bahia*


Morro de São Paulo: Primeira e Segunda Praia by Iata Alves, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Maceió | Alagoas*


Maceió, Alagoas, Brazil by Iata Alves, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rio de Janeiro | Rio de Janeiro*


2020-11-04_10-37-57 by Eduardo Lima, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serro | Minas Gerais*


Igreja Santa Rita - Serro - MG by JGLanzarin, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mariana | Minas Gerais*


Diamantina - MG by JGLanzarin, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sabará | Minas Gerais*


Sabará (3) by Leonardo Barçante, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Belo Horizonte | Minas Gerais*


Pôr do Sol by Marcelo Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ouro Preto | Minas Gerais*


Anoitecendo by Marcelo Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Trancoso | Bahia*


Brazil - Porto Seguro by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mariana | Minas Gerais*


Praça Minas Gerais, em Mariana by Leonardo Barçante, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Piranhas | Alagoas*


Brazil - Piranhas by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rio de Contas | Bahia*


Praça da Matriz "Maestro" Esaú Pinto, em Rio de Contas, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cambará do Sul | Rio Grande do Sul*










Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Morro de São Paulo | Bahia*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Quixadá | Ceará*


Quixadá by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cubatão | São Paulo*


Descida da serra by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Treze Tílias | Santa Catarina*


Austrian Consulate in Treze Tílias, SC by José Maciel, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Nova Petrópolis | Rio Grande do Sul*


Brazil- RS - Nova Petrópolis - Paisagens do Sul by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Vitória | Espírito Santo*


Brazil - Vitória by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Brasília | Distrito Federal*


Brazil - Brasília by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Camaçari | Bahia*









drone_ly


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Gramado | Rio Grande do Sul*


_MG_1865 by Wesley Santos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll post some more photos.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Florianópolis | Santa Catarina*


Hercilio Luz Bridge & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Paulo | São Paulo*


Patio do Col~egio 290617-004.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São João del Rei | Minas Gerais*


São João Del Rei - Minas Gerais by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olinda | Pernambuco*


SERIE OLINDA-12-07-2020-IGREJA DO MOSTEIRO-002-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Tiradentes | Minas Gerais*


Crepúsculo em Tiradentes - Minas Gerais - Brasil by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*João Pessoa | Paraíba*


FAROL DE CABO BRANCO 13-06-2021-16X9-OK-TP-001 by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Gramado | Rio Grande do Sul*


GRAMADO-13-07-22-16x9-003 by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Anchieta | Espírito Santo*


pontal_ubu-4 by Rocio Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Londrina | Paraná*


Igapó lake by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Piranhas | Alagoas*


Brazil - Piranhas by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lençóis | Bahia*


Inn in Lençóis / Pousada em Lençóis by Celso Castro Júnior, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ilha de Itamaracá | Pernambuco*


PRAIA DO PILAR-MORADA DO SOL- 17-01-18-FINAIS-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Guarapuava | Paraná*


Snow by Jean Henrique Wichinoski, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Brasília | Distrito Federal*









antmarobel


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cidade de Goiás | Goiás*









antmarobel


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Porto de Galinhas | Pernambuco*


PORTO DE GALINHAS - 02-09-17-PREV-002-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------

